# Aerobics and target Heart Rate



## QuickSilver

I've recently added an aerobic routine to my exercise.  It's treadmill, but alternating inclines..  My HR goes as high as 140 on the steeper portions.  I've figured my maximum HR to be 153 based on the formula of 220 minus my age.  I've read that a vigorous routine takes HR to 85% of maximum.. I'm at 91% using this number.   Anyone else pay attention to HR when working out?


----------



## fureverywhere

Now you have me curious. Using that formula my heart rate should be 166 max. Is there someone who can explain? I suppose there's a bunch of variables besides chronological age. I mean your gender, height, weight, and exercise history all fit in there too somehow.


----------



## QuickSilver

1
*Find your maximum heart rate. Subtract your age from 220. This is your maximum heart rate (HRmax). For example, the HRmax for a 40-year-old person would be 220 - 40 = 180. 

You can also estimate your HRmax by multiplying your age by 0.7, and subtracting the result from 208. For example, if you're 40 this would be 40*0.7 = 28; 208-28 = 180.[SUP][1][/SUP]
*


----------



## QuickSilver

I don't think gender affects it..  just age..   Here's more info from the American Heart Association

http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Healt...art-Rates_UCM_434341_Article.jsp#.V7W3mU9THcs


----------



## QuickSilver

Just spoke to my Cardiologist.. and he doesn't think I should pare down my workout because my HR goes up to 91% of my maximum.. so long as I feel comfortable and am able to talk or sing without a problem..


----------



## Bobw235

I plan to ask the cardiologist about this when I see him next week. When I go to the gym I don't necessarily shoot for a target number, but my primary care doctor told me during my last physical to aim for 85% of target heart rate for 30 minutes, 5 times per week. Based on that I should be around 135 beats per minute. I went to the gym just now and did the elliptical for about 25 minutes and was just over or around that number (felt great to be back!).


----------



## QuickSilver

Bobw235 said:


> I plan to ask the cardiologist about this when I see him next week. When I go to the gym I don't necessarily shoot for a target number, but my primary care doctor told me during my last physical to aim for 85% of target heart rate for 30 minutes, 5 times per week. Based on that I should be around 135 beats per minute. I went to the gym just now and did the elliptical for about 25 minutes and was just over or around that number (felt great to be back!).



I was concerned because I have some sort of variant in my heart electrical system that is rate related. Only about 15% of the population has this freaky thing.    I had a stress test about 5 years ago and this turned up..  When I get to my maximum HR.. my QRS complex widens.. looking pretty scary.. like I'm going into V-tach.    He assured me that it's harmless and I'm not going to drop dead if I exercise..  thank Goodness..  but it WAS in the back of my mind.


----------



## mathjak107

i am 63 and run 5 miles every other day . heart rate peaks at around 155  at the end of a 1 hour non stop run .


----------



## Phoenix

I'm 67 and I walk twenty minutes a day, five days a week.  I don't monitor my heart rate.  I do my best to keep in shape.  If that isn't enough, I'm going to croak.  There's no way out of here in this body anyway.


----------



## QuickSilver

The heart is a muscle.... like any other muscle it must be exercised to keep strong.. That's the purpose of aerobic exercise.


----------



## Phoenix

QuickSilver said:


> The heart is a muscle.... like any other muscle it must be exercised to keep strong.. That's the purpose of aerobic exercise.



That's why I walk and do all the other exercises I do.  My heart beats faster when I do this.  But I don't measure it.  It's enough.


----------



## fureverywhere

They have a chart like this posted at the Y and I talked to one of the coaches. I suck at even basic math so this is easier to understand. He explained it as if you're say 74 years old and exercise every other day, even three times a week. That is a good thing. If you exercise in that time vigorously enough to keep your heart rate between 105 and 120 that's very good. It's also beneficial to alternate between vigorous and just a comfortable fast clip.

I hit the hamster wheel almost daily and the dogs walk me every night. So at 54, a daily heart rate averaging 125 is pretty much on target. Obviously if somebody has health issues of any kind or is just starting out you want to check with your doctor.


----------



## tnthomas

I don't measure or track heart rate, I push my workout on the elliptical to the upper limit of my comfort.  A little winded is O.K., but I back down a little after reaching that point.

When I do Silver Sneakers the instructor will check with us to make sure we're not gonna fall out.


----------



## HazyDavey

I go two miles on a treadmill 3 to 4 times a week. After the first .60 miles I'll start using the incline for .20 mile to raise my heartbeat up to 130-145 bpm, then back off the incline for .10 mile them back up again for .20 miles. Then just go back an forth for the rest of the two miles. It works out to one 1 mile using the incline and one mile no incline.

Some days it's harder to get the my heartrate up and I need to use more incline. But it's nice to have a monitor on the machine so I know how I'm doing.


----------



## QuickSilver

Today.. 1 hr aerobic with 5 minute cool down.   3.15 miles walked..  Average pace 20:00.  411 calories burned..  Average HR 127..  Maximum HR 141.   Alternating inclines from 0.00 to 9.0 for added difficulty.


----------



## fureverywhere

I like to experiment sometimes and just see how far I can push myself in one workout. Bearing in mind that I've always been hyperactive...wouldn't advise it for some folks. Like last night I set the incline to 6 and the steps to like 4.3...not exactly running but enough to be totally drenched in sweat. Ooooooh but it did feel good!


----------



## QuickSilver

fureverywhere said:


> I like to experiment sometimes and just see how far I can push myself in one workout. Bearing in mind that I've always been hyperactive...wouldn't advise it for some folks. Like last night I set the incline to 6 and the steps to like 4.3...not exactly running but enough to be totally drenched in sweat. Ooooooh but it did feel good!



I'm gonna try that to see what I can do..  I'll be very mindful of how I am feeling though.


----------



## Andyv

Hi folks, new to this forum. I'm 70 and from England. I'm interested in heart rate because the formula doesn't work for me. Age 70 is supposed to give a max of 150 bpm but for me just a gentle jog is 140-150 and a vigorous run is 180. My highest so far is 206 bpm. However I'm not very fit. My VO2 max is only 13 mg/kg/min (average for 70 yr old is 33). My aerobic threshold is at 128 bpm and it takes very little activity to get me there. The result is that most exercise is in the anaerobic zone and I run out of steam very quickly. 

My resting heart rate is around 55 bpm and it goes down to low 40's. I'm not overweight (well maybe I could lose 5 pounds).

I'm hoping I can find somebody to compare notes with and discover what exercise to do to up my stamina.

Andrew in York


----------



## bluebreezes

Hi Andrew and welcome to our forums! If you haven't already, you might want to introduce yourself in our Introductions discussion too. I hope you have a great time here.


----------

